# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Casualty > General >  New 'Casualty' and 'Holby' boss announced

## Perdita

Talkback Thames's head of drama Johnathan Young has landed a new job at the BBC, taking over from Casualty and Holby City's executive producer Belinda Campbell, it has been announced.

Young - who was the final boss of ITV police drama The Bill - will succeed Campbell in the role after more than five years at Talkback, Broadcast reports.

Campbell has chosen to leave the BBC in order to take up a new post as executive producer of Tony Jordan's independent production company Red Planet.

BBC drama boss John Yorke today paid tribute to Campbell's work following her four-year stint in charge of Casualty and one year at the helm of Holby.

Yorke commented: "In recent times she has completely revamped our prime-time medical shows both on and off-screen. Belinda leaves both Casualty and Holby in fine health, with AIs higher than any point in their history and with strong editorial and production teams in place."

Young - who takes up his new position at the BBC in March - was The Bill's executive producer for its final five years on the air. He was also one of Holby's founding producers in 1999 and has previously worked as series producer of Casualty.

DS

----------

